# Wow, simply...wow



## Ken Morgan (Jun 1, 2011)

[yt]-VIOqJBsQsY[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gets better!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVpyhO7otYA&NR=1
[yt]YVpyhO7otYA[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually, it does look like a lightsaber kata.


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow is right.   I know absolutely nothing about sward play but I still fill that I can do better than that guy.   And the special suit, don't get me started.   He looks like he is trying to direct a plane to his back yard!!!  

Thanks for the Video


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 1, 2011)

ROFL!  I wonder what he is practising for?  Regardless, someone should tell him that tucking lightsabres under your arms is a fine way to ... er ... lose your arms :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 1, 2011)

It is time to ease our frightened eyes with some real lightsabre goodness:

[yt]NVV9q4rESPg[/yt]


----------



## lklawson (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a kid having fun in the "privacy" of his own back yard.  No big deal.

These aren't the droids you're looking for.  Move along.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Namii (Jun 2, 2011)

haha thats hilarious. 
"Flight #3459 is clear to land!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2011)

All I kept thinking was... what's with the ninja outfit? 

Oh wait... right... *WHAT* ninja? (sorry... shouldn't have seen him at all).


----------



## Omar B (Jun 2, 2011)

Funny.  But quit filming kids over the fence.


----------

